# Solved: unstable wireless connection when using router?



## tudishot (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi guys,

I have a Linksys router, which I had some problems setting up, but finally got the router configured. Here's the deal: once I start using the wireless connection with my laptop, it starts out working great, then seems to slow down after a half hour or so, and then eventually stops working altogether. 

Not only that, but simply resetting the modem by unplugging and plugging it back in doesn't seem to help things. I have to go back and completely reconfigure my router before it will work again. It sucks! 

In fact, unstable wireless connections have always been a problem for me, but this time its even more annoying since it isn't as simple as a quick unplug/replug of the modem. Can you help me solve my original problem with the router? And, if possible, are there any tips you can give me to make my wireless connection more stable? It shouldn't be a problem with the modem; when the modem is plugged directly in a computer, it will stay connected and fast for days on end.

Thanks so much guys!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Power cycling the modem is unlikely to help your wireless problems.

Make sure you have the latest firmware for the router and latest driver for your wireless adapter.

Have you checked at all for wireless interference?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Some things you can try here.


For wireless connections, change the channel on the router, I like channels 1, 6, and 11 in the US.
For wireless connections, try moving either the wireless router/AP or the wireless computer. Even a couple of feet will sometimes make a big difference.
Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.

Many times these measures will resolve a lot of intermittent issues.


----------



## tudishot (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks, fellas. I'm at work now, but I'll try this when I get home.

I'll let you know how it turns out!


----------



## tudishot (Oct 1, 2008)

You guys are great. I downloaded the new router firmware and changed the router channel to 11. Much better now, thanks!!! :up:


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Glad we could help.


----------

